

Matador: MVC for Node - c_t_montgomery
http://obvious.github.com/matador/

======
geuis
@dustindiaz I'm curious about the usecase for Matador. Its mentioned in the
docs that it uses Express. I use Express pretty heavily and it seems that most
of the things made available via Matador is already available in Express. Why
should I consider stacking Matador on top of a framework that already works
pretty well?

~~~
randall
TJ's goal (in my view) is to make a really unopinionated way for node to
interact with the web in a modern way, standardizing things like routes,
sessions, etc. Matador would provide some opinion on top of Express to
standardize file locations, or do a Rails-like inference of inflection
perhaps. (I haven't looked deeply).

I wrote my own version of this last year, and found that it was a really good
learning experience, but I didn't think it was worth publishing publicly.
However, there is definitely room for a scaffolded MVC prototyping framework
on top of Express, imo.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
yup that's certainly correct. Express is still intentionally much lower level
so myself and everyone can just craft what they want without fighting some
larger framework

------
wavephorm
Maybe it's just me, but I honestly have trouble taking anyone who uses
mustache templates seriously because I automatically assume they've never
worked on a large website.

~~~
dustindiaz
I'm the co-author of Matador. I worked on Twitter.com - which is a relatively
sized website - and we used Mustache... so there's that.

~~~
wavephorm
Twitter has about 5 "pages" on their whole website. From a template
perspective it's the MOST simple kind of website you can build. So, there's
that.

~~~
dustindiaz
I was only counting the one page after logging in, which does everything. It's
how web apps work.

